# Eating paper



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think Pepper just ate part of my phone bill. 

The little guy was quiet, so I thought I'd better check on him and there he was, happily ripping a page of our phone bill apart on one of the big dog beds. 

I'm still finding bits and pieces scattered around, so he might not have eaten any (I hope), but what a sneaky little brat! :suspicious: :nono: 

Wanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

WElcome to the world of Havanese Shredding  There is no turning back now


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

When McKenna was a pup she got ahold of one our car registrations. She left just enough of it to make it still legible as a registration and legal. The rest was scattered everywhere!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, one of Rudy's favorite things to do...SHREDD! Sometimes just for fun I'll give him a papertowel. He doesn't try to eat it, but he does have fun ripping it apart! He's so entertaining!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I know what you mean! I've given Pepper the empty toilet roll to play with, but that was under my supervision. He loves to tear those up!

He almost shredded up a receipt that we needed. It fell to the floor and that little rascal grabbed it and ran. I was so afraid he'd tear it up on the run, but thankfully we got it back in one piece.

Even as he took off I couldn't help but laugh, he looked so darn pleased with himself.

Wanda


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

I needed to get bathroom garbage pails with lids because Molly loves to get in there and take out kleenex!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahhh, another paper shredding dog.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I received a refund check from my health insurance company. Somehow Tripp got a hold of it & chewed part of the signature off. I took it to the bank but they wont take it. Now i have to get another one....
I also went grocery shopping & bought sugar & flour. He managed to chew a hole in both of them while i was bringing in the bags. Sugar & flour all over. I should have take a picture. Boy, he's sure is lucky he is cute!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy that little Trip is a hand full!!! It is hard to be mad at them with a face like that!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to take the protection pad off my wooden kitchen table cause Logan was reaching up unde the tablecloth, and chewing the plastic pad. Found it all over the floor & in his bed! But .... he got away with it


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, Skiver's a little shredder, too! Drives me crazy about him getting the kleenex out of the bathroom wastepaper basket. That's a good idea...a lid! But I bet he'll find a way to open it..........


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My littlest guys have an attraction to anything cardboard. The old girls probably taught them by grabbing empty toilet paper rolls from the bathroom garbage (this seems to happen on occasion and then ends). 

We are packing for a trip and have a few cardboard boxes out, and our contractor is tiling my bathroom, so they love the little cardboard inserts they find on occasion. It makes a mess to find little cardboard chunks on the floor.

The best toys are the cheap ones they create!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> My littlest guys have an attraction to anything cardboard. The old girls probably taught them by grabbing empty toilet paper rolls from the bathroom garbage (this seems to happen on occasion and then ends).
> 
> We are packing for a trip and have a few cardboard boxes out, and our contractor is tiling my bathroom, so they love the little cardboard inserts they find on occasion. It makes a mess to find little cardboard chunks on the floor.
> 
> The best toys are the cheap ones they create!


I agree---It's just like kids you can spend a fortune on toys but the boxes are the most important!
Havs are soooo smart!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We let Dora shred some stuff and just watch her have a ball. :decision: What Dora absolutely loves to get ahold of is paper towels that are flavored (think husband makes bacon for breakfast, etc :hungry: ) out of the trash can! Lets say that can be dangerous because she eats them and they dont digest.... ewwwww! :tape:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What's especially funny about Pepper is that he sleeps on our headboard shelf, right next to a box of Kleenex, and he doesn't even think about touching those! 

Yet, let me drop a paper towel or anything else that resembles paper and he's all over it! 

One of our foster dogs wears a belly band with a pee pad inside (he leaks urine due to a badly botched neuter job), and every time I unwrap the pad Pepper jumps up to grab the wrapper and shred it as fast as he can while I get Mookie's diaper on. Even cuter is, while he's madly shredding, he's looking at me to see if I'm coming to take it away. 

They're definitely full of mischief!

Wanda


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I know I don't post here often - just kinda hang out in the background reading everything - but I had to laugh when I read this thread! Dani girl, our youngest (14 months) grabbed a paper I dropped last night and, you are right, she runs across the room, starts the shredding while watching me the whole time to see if I'm coming to get it from her. They are so smart and definitely full of mischief! I think that is why I love them all so much!


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank goodness Allison is normal when it comes to paper shredding !! I was beginning to think she had an odd attachment to paper !! If we hang a jacket over the back of a chair she will search the pockets for a tissue or any tiny piece of paper she can find. We have to be sure and leave the mail where she can't get it, and have taken any waste baskets off the floor and put them where she can't reach them. She has a wonderful time. Instead of throwing away old magazines that I have read, I let her have fun and shred them under my watchful eye . That is is favorite thing to do. Now that Summer is here, she has also developed a passion for Flip Flops !! She carries them around and chews them if we don't watch her carefully. Good thing my Grandaughter is madly in love with her, because she lost her favorite pair if flip flops to The Mighty Shredder !!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo loves to chew magazines also - the choice this month is Architectural Digest and my Horchow Catalogs.. 
He stays away from anything with the smell of perfume though .. Too funny !!


----------

